# Question on replacing laptop CPU



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an older Compaq 2596 notebook that I want to refurb. I won't get into too much detail, but the CPU is toast --- won't boot.

Some web searching (and finding some really old forum threads) shows it should be a P4 2.6Ghz. It looks like I can find some out there at various cheap prices.

If I get one, it it just a matter of inserting the chip? Or is there something that needs to be done in BIOS?

Unless there are other problems, will this likely get it to boot up again so I can do other things, like reinstall/upgrade the OS?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

IF the CPU isnt soldered directly to the board...you might have some luck.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Naw, just plugged in with a retainer/holder.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, if its the CPU and not the board itself, you shouldnt have any issues after replacing the CPU. I would check the fans as well. Something made the CPU burn out. Best figure that out so the new one wont follow in its path.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The fun is in dismantling all parts before you'll get to the CPU socket. 

Memorize all screws and places where you get these out !


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you haven't seen this, this may help.

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01122313.pdf

One step is removing 16 screws, of three different lengths.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I have a PDF of the Service Manual, but I'll look at that link when I get the parts.

Looks like the original specs were for a P4 2.6Ghz, 533Mhz, 256 Cache

I found several from around $5 to over $100. Some were 800Mhz -- don't know if they would have worked, but I did find some 533s also. Everything is 512Kb Cache though. Should work, right? Bought two at about $5 each, just in case.

Also found a direct replacement HDD for $20 and a CMOS battery. (One of the original problems was that it wouldn't hold BIOS settings unless it was plugged in.)

Two CPUs, HDD, CMOS battery and a couple of other things for about $40 total. Not too bad if it works.

Already have an XP Pro CD and a spare key.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

800 MHz wouldn't give anything but slowdown: the rule is a bus of your PC define the speed: 533 MHz; a CPU's multiplier define internal speed x5 for your case; so using CPU 800MHz with x3.5 (locked !) will give you 533x3.5= ?(do the math  )


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> ^^ I have a PDF of the Service Manual, but I'll look at that link when I get the parts.


That was just the service manual if you didn't have it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, the one I got doesn't fit. No big deal as it was only a couple of bucks. Does anybody have a compatibility chart? This is what I have:

Intel - Celeron - 2.60Ghz/128/400 - SL6VV Malay - Q351A225

There are some other numbers, but I can't read them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

SL6VV is a Socket 478 processor. Northwood 128 family. Without knowing your motherboard's info, you could likely go up to a Celeron 2.8GHz Northwood SL77T or SL77V without any issue. 

Anything higher would require knowing what model motherboard you have and seeing what processors it supports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> SL6VV is a Socket 478 processor. Northwood 128 family. Without knowing your motherboard's info, you could likely go up to a Celeron 2.8GHz Northwood SL77T or SL77V without any issue.
> 
> Anything higher would require knowing what model motherboard you have and seeing what processors it supports.


In first post : "*older Compaq 2596 notebook*".


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

None of the spec sheets I can find on-line show a model number for the MoBo.

http://www.cnet.com/laptops/compaq-presario-2596us-15/4507-3121_7-31239960.html

I can't find any ID numbers on the portions visible and I really don't want to take it apart any further:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Set old CPU and run latest CPU-Z and PC Wizard 2012 form same site.
Post results about CPU and MB bus speed, etc


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Set old CPU


No can do...... From OP ....



> but the CPU is toast --- won't boot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your old CPU:
http://ark.intel.com/products/27180/Intel-Celeron-Processor-2_60-GHz-128K-Cache-400-MHz-FSB
family:
ftp://download.intel.com/support/processors/celeron/sb/25174807.pdf
"Available at 2 GHz, 2.10 GHz, 2.20 GHz,
2.30 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.50 GHz, 2.60 GHz,
2.70 GHz, and 2.80 GHz"

Is you NB model has letters after numbers ? Is it your ? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00248809&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=384651
If it's true, then I wouldn't suprise to see the Celeron 400 MHz died - the NB's bus running at 533 MHz.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> Intel - Celeron - 2.60Ghz/128/400 - SL6VV Malay - *Q351A225*


Does that last group of letters and numbers mean anything as far as compatibility, or is just something like a serial number?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's some production info; you don't to worry about it

just stick with the "SL6VV" designator

also, again: check my post above - seems to me you need to evaluate what REAL bus speed in your MB before buy CPU: 400 or 533 MHz ?


----------

